# Droid 3 Camera



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Any news on progress being made for the FFC in Droid 3 ICS ROMs? I want to bring my wife up to ICS but we video chat a lot so I don't want her to lose that functionality.


----------



## Stig (Feb 21, 2012)

The FFC works, but the issue is with hardware video codecs. Until we have hardware video codecs, video chatting is impossible.


----------

